# Oh My!: Was Hillary Wearing An Earpiece At The Presidential Forum? Sure Looks Like It



## Steve_McGarrett (Sep 7, 2016)

That would explain the unnatural cadence/delivery.


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CrzSERYWYAAMjt_.jpg

Busted! What is in Hillary's ear during the forum?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 7, 2016)

Oops


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 7, 2016)

and it didnt help


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 7, 2016)

looks like hearing aids 

probably needs them after her 

incident with brain damage


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 7, 2016)

So George Soros can give her his answers


----------



## tyroneweaver (Sep 7, 2016)

hillary a phoney on so many fronts.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 7, 2016)

Ever wonder why you never see Donald Rump photographed ---- on his left side?

Check the ear....


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 7, 2016)

Remember when they went nuts about Bush having an earpiece?...WELL?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mr. Trump, next time she's on stage with you, have some electronics experts JAM her "cheating device".

She will have to YANK it out of her ear to hear the questions! 

*GOD she looks OLD and SICK, when you get UP CLOSE!!!!*





Busted! What is in Hillary's ear during the forum?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 7, 2016)

Stop making shit up...


----------



## Witchit (Sep 7, 2016)

Hearing aid?


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 7, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Ever wonder why you never see Donald Rump photographed ---- on his left side?
> 
> Check the ear....



You might also want to check the difference in skin color too. At the first of his questions tonight, his skin color was much like this picture. At the end, he was fire engine red with a little bit of sweat on his upper lip. I wonder why that was.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh dear gawd, a senior wearing a hearing aid, what is this world coming to?


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 7, 2016)

Looks like a clean and shiny ear canal to me.


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 7, 2016)

I don't see anything.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 7, 2016)

Is it something that will help her with balance?  Or is someone giving her answers?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 7, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Remember when they went nuts about Bush having an earpiece?...WELL?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no, you need a sharper picture.  Doesn't anybody know about camera resolution?

Here, lemme show you.  Like this:


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 7, 2016)

Witchit said:


> Hearing aid?



I am thinking so....


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when they went nuts about Bush having an earpiece?...WELL?
> ...


He has a stopper in his ear, to keep his brains from coming out while he sleeps...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Sep 8, 2016)

Story is breaking everywhere. She cheated!


NYPD: Hillary Was Wearing “Invisible” Earpiece To Receive Stealth Coaching During Live NBC TV Town Hall


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 8, 2016)

The fact she has to be coached, whether it be in a "town hall" or in the Benghazi hearing, shows just how inept she really is. She and her campaign staff act like this is some sort of game, she doesn't need coaching, she needs to stand on her own two feet, (if she can)!


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 8, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Story is breaking everywhere. She cheated!
> 
> 
> NYPD: Hillary Was Wearing “Invisible” Earpiece To Receive Stealth Coaching During Live NBC TV Town Hall



Don't worry, your conspiracy theory thread is safe - because I reported it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 8, 2016)

naw it is just a hearing aid 

stemming from her 

past incident of brain damage


----------



## HappyJoy (Sep 8, 2016)

Don't worry, the microphone was in his butt.


----------



## Siete (Sep 8, 2016)

invisible hearing device ... and the invisible man was doing the caching.


shit, she should have told 43 about invisible shit







he wouldn't have looked like a dope on a rope ...

LMAO


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 8, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Story is breaking everywhere. She cheated!
> 
> 
> NYPD: Hillary Was Wearing “Invisible” Earpiece To Receive Stealth Coaching During Live NBC TV Town Hall


Thanks to Pogo:


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 8, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> looks like hearing aids
> 
> probably needs them after her
> 
> incident with brain damage


Dodging sniper fire while bouncing around in a helicopter sure is hard on an old rich woman's hearing.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 8, 2016)

Imperius said:


> The fact she has to be coached, whether it be in a "town hall" or in the Benghazi hearing, shows just how inept she really is. She and her campaign staff act like this is some sort of game, she doesn't need coaching, she needs to stand on her own two feet, (if she can)!



Dude, it's a fake story. It's bullshit.

You gotta think more critically. Not everything on the internet is true.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Sep 8, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Remember when they went nuts about Bush having an earpiece?...WELL?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ear prompter- Scroll down to wireless ear bud.

Ear-Prompter by Instant Memory Systems


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Sep 8, 2016)

Phonito Nano Hidden Earpiece - Covert Radio Earpiece - Phonak Communications

Another receiver.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Sep 8, 2016)

Siete said:


> invisible hearing device ... and the invisible man was doing the caching.
> 
> 
> shit, she should have told 43 about invisible shit
> ...


That was the buckle to his bullet proof vest.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Sep 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > The fact she has to be coached, whether it be in a "town hall" or in the Benghazi hearing, shows just how inept she really is. She and her campaign staff act like this is some sort of game, she doesn't need coaching, she needs to stand on her own two feet, (if she can)!
> ...


Where is your proof the story is fake? You just don't want this story in the political section.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when they went nuts about Bush having an earpiece?...WELL?
> ...


Is that what Drumpf had in his ear?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 8, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...


Its not in the political section. At least not anymore.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 8, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So George Soros can give her his answers




or 

Goldman Sachs


----------



## S.J. (Sep 8, 2016)

Doc don't like thread so he bury it.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 8, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Where is your proof the story is fake?


YOU posted it!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > The fact she has to be coached, whether it be in a "town hall" or in the Benghazi hearing, shows just how inept she really is. She and her campaign staff act like this is some sort of game, she doesn't need coaching, she needs to stand on her own two feet, (if she can)!
> ...


Thanks for making me aware of that. But I'm not that foolish. Was in the middle of some raids in game. Posting and playing, not a good combo.

So my question to the OP would be why nobody, not Breitbart, not even Fox News are reporting on this?


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 8, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> That would explain the unnatural cadence/delivery.
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CrzSERYWYAAMjt_.jpg
> ...


It's a huge chunk of ear wax. Yuck!


----------



## jillian (Sep 8, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> That would explain the unnatural cadence/delivery.
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CrzSERYWYAAMjt_.jpg
> ...



What a lowlife ignorant twit you are.


----------



## SmokeALib (Sep 8, 2016)

Wow. Even her handlers know she's an incompetent skank.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Ever wonder why you never see Donald Rump photographed ---- on his left side?
> 
> Check the ear....


No earpiece


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 8, 2016)

Imperius said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...



Actually you were that foolish.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

What the fuck is this in Conspiracy???  Do you Clinton Fluffers deny she was wearing an earpiece


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Sep 8, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> What the fuck is this in Conspiracy???  Do you Clinton Fluffers deny she was wearing an earpiece


Yes!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > The fact she has to be coached, whether it be in a "town hall" or in the Benghazi hearing, shows just how inept she really is. She and her campaign staff act like this is some sort of game, she doesn't need coaching, she needs to stand on her own two feet, (if she can)!
> ...


Please get the fuck off our board, you're a fucking disgrace


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 8, 2016)

Well, we'll know soon enough if it was just a hearing aid or if she cheated.  Surely journalists will ask her the question at her next press conference.

Oh, wait...


----------



## Care4all (Sep 8, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ever wonder why you never see Donald Rump photographed ---- on his left side?
> ...


High blood pressure, for certain!!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

eflatminor said:


> Well, we'll know soon enough if it was just a hearing aid or if she cheated.  Surely journalists will ask her the question at her next press conference.
> 
> Oh, wait...



LOL


----------



## Care4all (Sep 8, 2016)

First, this was not an official debate.....the rules for debates are specific and do not allow the practice of getting advice through earplugs....was such rule in place for this preseason event?


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 8, 2016)

The old hag was wearing an earpiece so she could be prompted in the debate.
How fucking pathetic is that?
Nothing she does is a surprise anymore.
Was Hillary Wearing an Earpiece During Last Night’s Presidential Forum?


----------



## konradv (Sep 8, 2016)

Infowars talking about lies!  That's rich.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 8, 2016)

konradv said:


> Infowars talking about lies!  That's rich.




ok, wizard.  then you tell us what she had in her ear, and why.

take your time, we'll wait.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## easyt65 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hillary 'cheating' in a 'debate'. That pretty much sums up her sorry Ass!


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 8, 2016)

Redfish said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Infowars talking about lies!  That's rich.
> ...


CHIRP!
It may have been one of the pearls from Huma's broken pearl necklace that lodged in Hillary's ear.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 8, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...





No, I don't think I will. 

Feel free to go fuck yourself, clown shoes.

I didn't even move this thread to CP.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

Care4all said:


> First, this was not an official debate.....the rules for debates are specific and do not allow the practice of getting advice through earplugs....was such rule in place for this preseason event?



So she was wearing an earpiece to get help.

OK


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



You suck. You just totally fucking suck. Your part of the new breed of suckass Mods bringing the Board down.

Please fucking leave


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

It's a political Board, yet it's recently morphed into a forum for Hillary Shills and Fluffers to direct and protect St. Hillary the Inevitable


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 8, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...





I've been here just as long as you have, shitbird - and you have no fucking clue what you're talking about.

So how about you stick a dick in it, and stop whining like a little bitch? Seriously, it's time to man the fuck up.

I'm not going anywhere, and no one is forcing you to post here.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



It's not a debate, Honey BooBoo. You're a Hillary Fluffer and you're ruining the Board


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 8, 2016)

of course she wears an earpiece 

WikiLeaks - Hillary Clinton Email Archive


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 8, 2016)

Moderator Duties for a Debate


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 8, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



 

You're right, this is not a "debate" - this is a whiny little pissant bitching and moaning about something he knows nothing about.

I think it's adorable how you've decided to blame me for all of your perceived problems with the board, but seriously, you're just embarrassing yourself.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



You're just one of the problems. Your shilling for Hillary, in the guise of a Mod, is absolutely fucking pathetic


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Sep 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


It's now breaking on Drudge Report as the main headline today. Put my thread back over in politics where it belongs.

DRUDGE REPORT 2016®


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

She's wearing an earpiece to get instructions from her handlers.

Beyond dispute, no conspiracy


----------



## Redfish (Sep 8, 2016)

The real question is:   is it a hearing aid, or a receiver for a staffer to feed her answers?  

Lots of people have hearing aids, no big deal.   But if its a cheating device, we should know, because it verifies that she does not have the mental capacity to operate on her own.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 8, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...





I wouldnt piss on Hillary if she was on fire, let alone "shill" for here. 

But by all means, continue your butthurt, if it makes you feel better.


----------



## konradv (Sep 8, 2016)

Redfish said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Infowars talking about lies!  That's rich.
> ...


Don't care.  Mocking those who cite Infowars was the point.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Sep 8, 2016)

This is a prediction that was made on August 23, 2016

Clinton May Use Invisible Spy Earpiece in Debates


----------



## Redfish (Sep 8, 2016)

konradv said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...




Let me get this straight.   You don't care if your candidate isn't capable of answering questions without some staffer feeding her the answers?   you don't care if your candidate is too senile to operate on her own?   you don't care if she is nothing but a puppet for her handlers and masters?  Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 8, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...




But he _doesn't_ sleep.  He stays up all night sending Tweeter whines about whoever didn't sufficiently handjob his edemic Ego that day.

Actually I think it's the receiver end for the remote control, put there by the Orangians from the planet Sunkist-4 as part of their evil plan to take over Terra Firma.  This is the model "with pulp".


----------



## Redfish (Sep 8, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




so what are you saying, hopstick?   that they both use hearing aids?   If so, that should be pretty easy to verify.   got any proof?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 8, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Ummmmmmmm.... I posted that picture.  And it's not a new one.

But yeah I did notice that as much as Rump loves cameras (second only to mirrors), if he's positioned at an angle he's almost always set to show the right side of his head.

What are you saying, hearing aids bad?  "I like eardrums that _weren't_ fractured , OK"?  Is that it?


Personally I think that's where he gets his psychotic scripts and sometimes the signal cuts out.  One day his masters the Dorito Aspergum People told him to say something disparaging about Mexicans on the basis of being Catholic.  He thought they told hiim to say "rapists".  It was supposed to be "papists".


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

Redfish said:


> The real question is:   is it a hearing aid, or a receiver for a staffer to feed her answers?
> 
> Lots of people have hearing aids, no big deal.   But if its a cheating device, we should know, because it verifies that she does not have the mental capacity to operate on her own.



It's not a hearing aid, hearing aid go in both ears, she was only wearing the one


----------



## Redfish (Sep 8, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




nice dodge attempt,  and a failed attempt at humor.

The truth is that we don't know if they are hearing aids or receivers for her handlers to feed her what to say.  

Do you think we are entitled to know?

Do you think we are entitled to a current, complete, unbiased medical report on both candidates?   yes or no.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 8, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > The real question is:   is it a hearing aid, or a receiver for a staffer to feed her answers?
> ...




you may be right, but some people only have hearing loss in one ear.   only being in one ear doesn't prove anything, but I think we are entitled to know the truth either way.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 8, 2016)

Redfish said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



I've never seen anyone with a hearing aid wear them in both ears.  Even my 97 year old aunt.

Hearing loss is usually asymmetrical and usually hits the left ear first and/or more deeply.  I myself have severe SHL and tinnitus in one ear and perfect hearing in the other (and the bad one is the left).

"SHL" = ENT tech term for sudden hearing loss -- it's called ... wait for it... "sudden hearing loss".

Absolutely we're entitled to know, and given a debate or any other forum where somebody's supposed to be answering on their own that should be ensured, even if it takes electronic sensors to scan for such communication.

Trip down memory lane --- remember this?






"Lemme finish (say again Turdblossom - moderator was talking)"​
Remember the explanation we got for that?
Me neither.

But then, the whole question of posting one's tax returns comes up --- guess who won't do it.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 8, 2016)

You mindless drones are seeing things!!!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 8, 2016)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > invisible hearing device ... and the invisible man was doing the caching.
> ...






---- Because you just never know when a Bob Schieffer or a Megyn Kelly is going to suddenly jump up in mid-question with an AK-47 and start spraying lead.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 8, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...




"B-but... but.. we've got a blurry picture and we _WANT_ it to be true!!"


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)

The old bat is sooo fucking foggy, she can't think for herself.. you desperate liberals ran an old haggard mental case who lies just to lie.. 

Lead Drudge story..

Was Hillary Wearing an Earpiece During Last Night’s Presidential Forum?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)

From the article:
“NYPD sources involved with the NBC forum’s security detail confirm Clinton was wearing an ‘inductive earpiece,” the same technology employed by almost all lead Broadway actors to receive forgotten lines and stealth off-stage cues from directors. The flesh-colored earbud is easily concealed. There are no wires running directly to the ear like you see with the units employed by Secret Service protection detail personnel,” claimed the article.

The report goes on to provide technical details about the earpiece, asserting that it is “almost invisible to anyone” and is “normally issued to law enforcement or corporate security teams.”

LMFAO What a joke..  You morons could have run Anthony Weiner and done better..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)

Trump's Sr Comm Advisor:

“Last night Hillary Clinton again failed the commander-in-chief test, where she was unable to answer for her terrible foreign policy judgment, mishandling of classified information and claims that the VA wait time scandal was overblown,” Trump’s senior communications adviser Jason Miller stated in a press release, responding to Clinton taking questions from reporters the morning after NBC’s Commander-in-Chief forum where both presidential candidates took questions from Matt Lauer.

With an earpiece and getting answers, she still fucked it all up with her lies and deceit.. Wow, walking clusterfuck

Trump Campaign: Clinton 'Failed Commander-in-Chief Test,' Held 'Desperate' Press Conference - Breitbart


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)

Even from the leftist Politico:
*Politico Concedes: Hillary Clinton Looked ‘Uncertain’ in Commander-in-Chief Forum*
*Politico Admits: Clinton 'Uncertain' in Commander-in-Chief Forum*


*LOL You dummies are in trouble.*


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 8, 2016)

_As expected of someone too stupid and incompetent to handle classified information, after being trained to do so._


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 8, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> The old bat is sooo fucking foggy, she can't think for herself.. you desperate liberals ran an old haggard mental case who lies just to lie..
> 
> Lead Drudge story..
> 
> Was Hillary Wearing an Earpiece During Last Night’s Presidential Forum?



Already threads on this, Stretchmarks.  Pay attention.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 8, 2016)

Unlikely it was an earpiece.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 8, 2016)

She has to have answers fed to her.

We should trust her with nuclear codes, but she can't handle MATT LAUER on her own?

If she is the "MOST QUALIFIED CANDIDATE IN THE HISTORY OF THE PRESIDENCY", why does she need someone whispering the answers in her ear?  maybe THAT person should be running for President instead of Hillary.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 8, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Unlikely it was an earpiece.



huh?  leftover cotton from the ear throat nose doctor working on cough?  duh......not answers coming in thru speaker as my first guess.  too bad.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 8, 2016)

*Was Hillary Clinton wearing an earpiece during last night’s presidential forum? That’s the latest question swirling around the Internet after pictures appeared to show Hillary with some kind of flesh-colored device embedded inside her ear.*
*





“NYPD sources involved with the NBC forum’s security detail confirm Clinton was wearing an ‘inductive earpiece,” the same technology employed by almost all lead Broadway actors to receive forgotten lines and stealth off-stage cues from directors. The flesh-colored earbud is easily concealed. There are no wires running directly to the ear like you see with the units employed by Secret Service protection detail personnel,” claimed the article.

The report goes on to provide technical details about the earpiece, asserting that it is “almost invisible to anyone” and is “normally issued to law enforcement or corporate security teams.”...

Was Hillary Wearing an Earpiece During Last Night’s Presidential Forum?*


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Sep 8, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> She has to have answers fed to her.
> 
> We should trust her with nuclear codes, but she can't handle MATT LAUER on her own?
> 
> If she is the "MOST QUALIFIED CANDIDATE IN THE HISTORY OF THE PRESIDENCY", why does she need someone whispering the answers in her ear?  maybe THAT person should be running for President instead of Hillary.


why not trust her with the codes. If her recent answers to questions about her breach of national security are actually true, we have nothing to worry about.
 She is not going to remember or recall those codes.
 lets just hope the button isn't shiny, retards like shiny things.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

It was breaking 10 hours/6 threads ago.. lol


----------



## g5000 (Sep 8, 2016)

Are you tards all on the same Facebook Retard feed or something?


----------



## Metzor (Sep 8, 2016)

Clearly someone is telling her to say a lot of amazingly stupid shit.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 8, 2016)

Metzor said:


> Clearly someone is telling her to say a lot of amazingly stupid shit.



Ha, and a lotta lies.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 8, 2016)

Metzor said:


> Clearly someone is telling her to say a lot of amazingly stupid shit.


I think paulitician is male, not female.


----------



## Brambo (Sep 8, 2016)

Trump was wearing bobbie pins in his hair.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 8, 2016)

num_nut said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Unlikely it was an earpiece.
> ...



Not sure what you’re talking about.  But if you subscribe to the nutty theory that she is some sort of master criminal and has dodged the law for 30 years, nothing will convince you otherwise because you’re a nitwit.  

But if you were to observe it logically you’d have to look at it like this right?  

HRC is wearing an earpiece because she needs to…right?  
Okay, so the best thing for her to do was wear her hair in such a way that her ear would be exposed to the cameras?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

Brambo said:


> Trump was wearing bobbie pins in his hair.


 That was hillarys **** hairs in your teeth blocking out your vision and manipulating your perception.


----------



## oreo (Sep 8, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> The old bat is sooo fucking foggy, she can't think for herself.. you desperate liberals ran an old haggard mental case who lies just to lie..
> 
> Lead Drudge story..
> 
> Was Hillary Wearing an Earpiece During Last Night’s Presidential Forum?




No that was malignant brain cancer that has spread into her ear canal and is now growing outside of it.  Or it was because she didn't want to wear that microphone on her blouse, because someone would find out she has no boobs, and has stage 4 breast cancer and is going to die any day now.

I guess it's impossible that it could have been a hearing aid?  She's deaf now.  _But we're supposed to believe that someone was on the other end of this piece of ear wax--directing her every word.  She would get asked a question then pause for a couple of minutes--then repeat verbatim the answer--that's what we're to believe._

They have apparently never heard of blue tooth devices.

Here's the new Republican platform.  So this new one is no surprise.

In fact, a list of what “Republicans” now stand for has nothing at all to do with policy or principle, but rather is filled with beliefs about very specific concepts. For instance, being a member of the current GOP pretty much requires you to *pledge allegiance to most, if not all, of the following views:*


That Hillary and Bill Clinton are at least an accessories to murder if not murderers, the DNC killed a member of its staff for leaking her emails, her use of which was the greatest national security breech in history, and Vince Foster killed himself because of Hillary nagging him (assuming he really wasn’t murdered).
Hillary Clinton is hiding a severe illness which makes her incapable of holding office and which will soon cause her death (well, at least we might not have to worry about her serving two full terms!).
President Obama is easily the worst president in history, a Muslim terrorist sympathizer, the founder of ISIS, and likely wasn’t really born in the United States.
The Republican “establishment” is a bunch of impotent losers because they lost two elections to a media darling and can’t override vetoes without a super majority, but a guy who has never been truly leading a candidate like Hillary in the polls is a sure winner.
Conservative writers at the National Review and Weekly Standard along with Charles Krauthammer, George Will and Brit Hume are all out-of-touch wimps who can’t be trusted to tell us the truth, but Ann Coulter, Sean Hannity, Matt Drudge and Alex Jones would never lie to us for profit (expect for maybe that whole Alex Jones “9/11 Truther” thing, which we’ll sort of pretend didn’t happen).
When in doubt, Trump is always right, no matter what he has said in the past, even when it has directly contradicted his previous statement, and even if that happens on the same day, or in the same interview.
Deporting illegal immigrants and building a huge wall on our Mexican border is the most important thing we must do, unless Trump changes his mind.
There is nothing more significant (especially now that we’ve forgotten about that whole illegal immigration thing) than making sure that the person who picks the next Supreme Court justice is the same guy who was recently favors eminent domain and curtailing the First Amendment, and who picked Arsenio Hall and Piers Morgan as the “Celebrity Apprentice.”
The news media has never been more biased than they are against Trump, which is why they gave him two billion dollars in free advertising in the primaries and why he just hired the head of a major conservative “news” outlet to head his campaign while using Sean Hannity and Roger Ailes as advisors.
The background of a potential First Lady and her ability to properly represent the country no longer matters (that’s so 2008!).
Experience in public office no longer matters (that’s so 2008!).
Using a Teleprompter is good, unless it is bad (that’s so 2008!).
Flip-flopping means nothing (so 2004!).
Releasing your tax returns (even when you entire campaign is based on your wealth) means nothing.
Words mean nothing.
Having class or decency means nothing.
Limited government means nothing.
Fiscal responsibility means nothing.
Cozying up to Vladimir Putin is numerous bizarre ways means nothing.
Campaigning as an amazing manager of people but running a campaign that is in constant chaos and disarray means nothing.
Lying is a total disqualifier for Hillary, but when Trump lies it is simply part of the “Art of the Deal.”
Polls are either wrong or part of a massive nonsensical conspiracy, unless Trump is winning.
Facts mean nothing (unless they are sanctified by Matt Drudge, in which case they are then gospel).
Stories from “mainstream” media sources are inherently wrong, even if all they are doing is reporting Trump’s actual words.
Hillary is the worst person who has ever lived and would be such a dangerous president that we must do everything possible to defeat her, except actually bother to consider electability when it comes to picking our nominee.
So it is now all so clear to me. It’s not that Donald Trump isn’t a conservative or a Republican. It’s that I’m not.
All Along I Thought Trump Wasn’t a Conservative/Republican, But Now I Realize I’m Not

*And whatever you do, do not look at all the crap in others ears when they're getting interviewed by the media--LOL*


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 8, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Are you tards all on the same Facebook Retard feed or something?



It all comes from Drudge.  It's the first thing the tards check every morning, then they spread it on Facebook so all their tard friends can spread it too.  They're like the retard Borg.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 8, 2016)

Was it one of the new iPhone 7 buds? Apple has already lost about 34,000 of these themselves and are wondering where they went. 
_
The iPhone 7 ear buds - Here's something much smaller than car keys, so don't lose them! Courage!_


----------



## g5000 (Sep 8, 2016)

paulitician said:


> *“NYPD sources involved with the NBC forum’s security detail confirm...*



Didja ever notice these "sources" are always anonymous?  There's the first clue this is manufactured bullshit.
*


paulitician said:



			..Clinton was wearing an ‘inductive earpiece,” the same technology employed by almost all lead Broadway actors to receive forgotten lines and stealth off-stage cues from directors.
		
Click to expand...

*
An inductive coil earpiece requires the wearing of some clunky hardware around the neck, dipshit.  Show me Clinton wearing the hardware.
*
*


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Sep 8, 2016)

And you, pray tel, are what? President of your local chapter of the Hillary Clinton Liars Club?


----------



## Stratford57 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hillary has been barely walking (with help), now she's barely hearing. Just like Brezhnev in his last days. Pretty soon she'll be barely talking, like Brezhnev.

Americans were making fun of the USSR, now they are about to elect somebody like Brezhnev for their next president.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 8, 2016)

g5000 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > *“NYPD sources involved with the NBC forum’s security detail confirm...*
> ...



Yeah, cause you know more than experienced trained law enforcement security. Uh huh, a real 'expert' you are. God, you lie almost as much as Clinton does.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 8, 2016)

Some folks believe she was. 

She Cheated! Crooked Hillary Wore Ear Piece During Last Night’s Veteran’s Forum

‘Crooked’ Hillary Clinton wore an ear piece in last night’s Commander in Chief Forum hosted by NBC and MSNBC.  This was the first event where both Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton were invited to attend together.  Each candidate received a short period with host Matt Lauer.  It was expected that both candidates would provide unaided answers to the questions asked but it appears Hillary did not.

Donald Trump tweeted after the event his disdain for candidate Clinton using the ear piece which provided her a boost in answering questions.  Trump tweeted “We can’t let Hillary get away with wearing an ear piece during tonight’s Veteran Forum”...

She Cheated! Crooked Hillary Wore Ear Piece During Last Night's Veteran's Forum


----------



## Sherry (Sep 8, 2016)

True or false...it's very entertaining.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 8, 2016)

Maryland Patriot said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > She has to have answers fed to her.
> ...




She might forget WHO to nuke.  She might nuke Atlanta, Georgia instead of Tbilisi, Georgia.

What if she forgets that she took the oath of office, like she forgot about her security briefings?

The person talking in Hillary's earpiece should be the one running for President instead of Hillary.


----------



## rdean (Sep 8, 2016)

paulitician said:


> *Was Hillary Clinton wearing an earpiece during last night’s presidential forum? That’s the latest question swirling around the Internet after pictures appeared to show Hillary with some kind of flesh-colored device embedded inside her ear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If she had something to hide, she would have combed her hair down over her ears.  It's plenty long.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 8, 2016)

*Two threads merged on same topic.  Somewhere around post 10.. *


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 8, 2016)

You know the Right thinks Hillary wiped the floor with Lying Donald as soon as they claimed she cheated!!!


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 8, 2016)

WikiLeaks - Hillary Clinton Email Archive
Past behavior is indicative of future behavior.  Why are otherwise intelligent posters in denial?  smh


----------



## PredFan (Sep 8, 2016)

candycorn said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



It isn't against the rules for her to have an earpiece and her hair isn't long enough to cover it in every position her empty head is in.

You are a nit wit.


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


WOW!
'Riding the cotton pony'?
Any 'MOD' I have ever encountered on any forum is frankly 'more mature' than you.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 8, 2016)

paulitician said:


> Some folks believe she was.
> 
> She Cheated! Crooked Hillary Wore Ear Piece During Last Night’s Veteran’s Forum
> 
> ...



Trump is wrong about that. Unless it's against the rules, and I've seen no evidence that it is, it technically isn't cheating. What it is is showing that she is unable to think for herself and answer questions by herself.


----------



## Rozman (Sep 8, 2016)

The Trump bots are freaking out.....
Texas is in play...

Donald looked fried last night...
Red faced and his eyes looked watery and bloodshot maybe....
He clearly was having some sort of medical event.....

How sick is Trump?....


----------



## paulitician (Sep 8, 2016)

PredFan said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Some folks believe she was.
> ...



Nah, it's cheating.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 8, 2016)

I would love to see her in the Trump debate with an earbud in with someone telling her what to say, someone hack the frequency, and suddenly tell her to say, 'I love ISIS and Al Qaeida' and have her blurt it out before she knew what she was saying.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 8, 2016)

Rozman said:


> The Trump bots are freaking out.....
> Texas is in play...
> 
> Donald looked fried last night...
> ...



Actually, most polls indicate he did very well last night. And he didn't need to cheat to do it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 8, 2016)

People being interviewed on tv shows wear earpieces all the time.  Maybe Trump had one on.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> You mindless drones are seeing things!!!



^ Photoshopped to darken the piece in her ear.

I'll bet you a lifetime off USMB


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 8, 2016)

I think the campaign had her pretend to wear one because they knew it would bring out the nuttiness of the Trumptards.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 8, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> I think the campaign had her pretend to wear one because they knew it would bring out the nuttiness of the Trumptards.



Somehow i think you would approve of anything the Clintons did. Just my observation anyway.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 8, 2016)

paulitician said:


> *Was Hillary Clinton wearing an earpiece during last night’s presidential forum? That’s the latest question swirling around the Internet after pictures appeared to show Hillary with some kind of flesh-colored device embedded inside her ear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Something flesh colored embedded in her ear?

Like maybe part OF the ear?


----------



## paulitician (Sep 8, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > *Was Hillary Clinton wearing an earpiece during last night’s presidential forum? That’s the latest question swirling around the Internet after pictures appeared to show Hillary with some kind of flesh-colored device embedded inside her ear.
> ...



Maybe, maybe not?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 8, 2016)

paulitician said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > I think the campaign had her pretend to wear one because they knew it would bring out the nuttiness of the Trumptards.
> ...



I'm smarter than you.  Get over it.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 8, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Sure thing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > *Was Hillary Clinton wearing an earpiece during last night’s presidential forum? That’s the latest question swirling around the Internet after pictures appeared to show Hillary with some kind of flesh-colored device embedded inside her ear.
> ...



Are you at all familiar with the physiology of the human ear?


----------



## Maryland Patriot (Sep 8, 2016)

ColonelAngus said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


not only could she be the first female president, she could also be the first president on the silver alert.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 8, 2016)

Why would she need answers 'fed' to her?  What answers did she give, specifically, that sounded like she got them from someone else?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 8, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



It's a receptacle for a car key in your case.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 8, 2016)

Let's be real, this is something you would fully expect from the Clintons. If true, it really wouldn't be surprising. They're corrupt criminals. Simple as that.


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 8, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> From the article



You forgot to post an article.  All you've got is a trash rag that I wouldn't trust enough to wipe my ass with it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



It's a receptacle for all of Hillary's answers, in her case


----------



## paulitician (Sep 8, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > From the article
> ...



You wouldn't believe it no matter what. And if you somehow did come to believe it, you would find a way to justify it. That's how all-in you are supporting the most corrupt U.S. Presidential Candidate in history. It's actually pretty sad.


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 8, 2016)

paulitician said:


> You wouldn't believe it no matter what.



False.  I just don't give a care.  This is just irrelevant as when Dems complained that Bush allegedly was wired during the 2004 debates against Kerry.  In both cases the reality is that even if true, you're still complaining about the wrong things.


----------



## A Perez (Sep 8, 2016)

Snopes concludes the claim is made up, as other pictures that night showed no such thing in Clinton's ear.





Why does Drudge make so much shit up? He also was fact-checked on the claim that Obama wore an earpiece to a debate vs. Romney in 2012: Obama Earpiece

Those seeking to make fun of or embarrass the author of the "Hillary wore an earpiece" thread in this forum, posted by member "Ladygunslinger", here's the link: Hillary wore an earpiece at last night's forum

I hereby call on Ladygunslinger to apologize for attempting to make USmessageboard.com members dumber.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 8, 2016)

I like the original image better than the PhotoShopped one.

But, hey, I'm prejudiced, right?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 8, 2016)

People should stop making up these stories about Hillary's health and start complimenting her on how well she looks now that she has finished the latest round of radiation treatments and is wearing her new wig.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 8, 2016)

Facts dont matter to them


----------



## CowboyTed (Sep 8, 2016)

Don't think they are going to get much luck there...

I put a bet with you they will be still saying she had a earpiece in a week...


----------



## PurpleOwl (Sep 8, 2016)

Am I the only one who doesn't see an earpiece in either of those two photos


----------



## OldLady (Sep 8, 2016)

toomuchtime_ said:


> People should stop making up these stories about Hillary's health and start complimenting her on how well she looks now that she has finished the latest round of radiation treatments and is wearing her new wig.


Botox and plastic surgery last spring, sure as I'm born.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 8, 2016)

Video ....pesky thing


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 8, 2016)

PurpleOwl said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't see an earpiece in either of those two photos



That just means you hate Trump too much to see it


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

A Perez said:


> Snopes concludes the claim is made up, as other pictures that night showed no such thing in Clinton's ear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's wearing a fucking ear piece in the pictures!

OMFG!!!!!

You people are fucking scary!


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 8, 2016)

PurpleOwl said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't see an earpiece in either of those two photos


It's partially obscured by the pus running out of her ear.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 8, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Video ....pesky thing




I saw it.  She even had a red circle that no one saw and an arrow


----------



## rdean (Sep 8, 2016)

PredFan said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > num_nut said:
> ...


Don't be stupid.  Her hair is plenty long enough.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 8, 2016)

So, if I told you that I was going to go down in my basement and "check facts"  would you consider me credible, and my checking through? cause...


----------



## Timmy (Sep 8, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Facts dont matter to them



Which reminds me , where's that "obama bans the pledge alligence in  schools " thread ?  That one was a hoot !


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 8, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


>



Could be a maggot coming out for a little fresh air...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 8, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Snopes is a joke, always has been

Snopes Fact Checker is Exposed as a Fraud


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 8, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who doesn't see an earpiece in either of those two photos
> ...



Either that or she didn't have her earpiece and Huma had to get it for her.  You know how forgetful Hitlery has become.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 8, 2016)

A Perez said:


> Snopes concludes the claim is made up, as other pictures that night showed no such thing in Clinton's ear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was Snopes there to check out her earpiece. I have lately concluded that Snopes is a tool of the Communist Left. LadyGunSlinger does not have to apologize to any Leftwing Liberal pukes.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 8, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> A Perez said:
> 
> 
> > Snopes concludes the claim is made up, as other pictures that night showed no such thing in Clinton's ear.
> ...


birds of a feather...


----------



## g5000 (Sep 8, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Video ....pesky thing


Thank you for providing a  video of studio lights reflecting off her inner ear.  Notice how the stripe of light reflection moves up and down with the movements of her head.  An object would not do that.

That pretty much debunks the whole "earpiece" bullshit.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> A Perez said:
> 
> 
> > Snopes concludes the claim is made up, as other pictures that night showed no such thing in Clinton's ear.
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Sep 8, 2016)

A Perez said:


> Snopes concludes the claim is made up, as other pictures that night showed no such thing in Clinton's ear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahaahahhahahahaha yep, I see it.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Funny thing is, we know how the Right hates facts being checked.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 8, 2016)

g5000 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Video ....pesky thing
> ...


what hahahahaahhaahaaa does that cough cough mean?  OMG, dude too funny.   please post that again.  if you put something in your ear it moves with your ear, holy crap. yep time to get out of the basement.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 8, 2016)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...




Go away, toad You're redundancy and BS have become unbearable. 85,000 posts of nothing but gibberish and trolling


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

g5000 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Video ....pesky thing
> ...



LOL light in her ear.

What was it reflecting off of?

Oh right, it was reflecting off of the earpiece in her ear


----------



## g5000 (Sep 8, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Funny thing is, we know how the Right hates facts being checked.


Well, to be accurate, the pseudocons have to first actually state some facts.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 8, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



This is why she is G0000...left loons are too freaking stupid to live


----------



## jc456 (Sep 8, 2016)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


about what, it's in those pictures.  You'd have to actually open your eyes though to see it.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 8, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Sep 8, 2016)

g5000 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing is, we know how the Right hates facts being checked.
> ...


facts are facts and then there are libturd talking points.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Thank you for proving me right....to talk about facts and fact-checking makes RWrs such as yourself start foaming at the mouth.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Oh, look here.   Rightwinger so upset she wants people to die.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 8, 2016)

jc456 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



And never shall the two meet


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)

Hillary Clinton was, in fact, wearing an earpiece [high res photo] • /r/The_Donald


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)

From: Huma Abedin To: Hillary Clinton Date: 2009-09-23 06:05 Subject:

UNCLASSIFIED U.S. Department of State Case No. F-2014-20439 Doc No. C05766167 Date: 07/31/2015 RELEASE IN FULL From: Abedin, Huma <AbedinH©state.goy> Sent: Thursday, September 24, 2009 1:05 PM To: H Did u take your earpiece or do I need to get it?

WikiLeaks - Hillary Clinton Email Archive


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 8, 2016)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Go pretend to be a veteran and cease bothering me ya old hag


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 8, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


>




Yep there it is LOL


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)

Phonak Invisity 4 In-Ear Receiver |

Looks just like this


----------



## tyroneweaver (Sep 8, 2016)

A Perez said:


> Snopes concludes the claim is made up, as other pictures that night showed no such thing in Clinton's ear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


921 post in, and you already have zero credibility.   LOL


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 8, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> From: Huma Abedin To: Hillary Clinton Date: 2009-09-23 06:05 Subject:
> 
> UNCLASSIFIED U.S. Department of State Case No. F-2014-20439 Doc No. C05766167 Date: 07/31/2015 RELEASE IN FULL From: Abedin, Huma <AbedinH©state.goy> Sent: Thursday, September 24, 2009 1:05 PM To: H Did u take your earpiece or do I need to get it?
> 
> WikiLeaks - Hillary Clinton Email Archive



Do you even know what year it is?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

I love how


SassyIrishLass said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You should tell us more about the Air Force/Navy guy at the forum.   Never heard of the "Air Force/Navy" branch of the service.   Share with us your expertise about this hitherto unknown branch.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)

On the date Huma asked Helly if she had her earpiece:

Secretary of State Hillary Clinton's Remarks at CTBT Article XIV Conference | Arms Control Association


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 8, 2016)

These conspiracies are getting old.  Anyone remember Drudge trying to invent an intern scandal with John Kerry in 2004?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > From: Huma Abedin To: Hillary Clinton Date: 2009-09-23 06:05 Subject:
> ...


Apparently, it's 2009 to her....another RWr living in the Past.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)

The Left's obsession and dependence on ear pieces..
JOHN GAULTIER'S FEROCIOUS CONSERVATIVE BULLETIN: WARNING. HILLARY CLINTON...WILL WEAR A SECRET HEARING DEVICE DURING DEBATE... SCRAMBLE THE SOUND !!


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> On the date Huma asked Helly if she had her earpiece:
> 
> Secretary of State Hillary Clinton's Remarks at CTBT Article XIV Conference | Arms Control Association


Poor LGS, doesn't know that last nite's forum was in the year 2016, not the year 2009.


----------



## rdean (Sep 8, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> A Perez said:
> 
> 
> > Snopes concludes the claim is made up, as other pictures that night showed no such thing in Clinton's ear.
> ...


Look at her hair.  Plenty long enough to cover her ears if they needed to be covered.

They weren't covered.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> The Left's obsession and dependence on ear pieces..
> JOHN GAULTIER'S FEROCIOUS CONSERVATIVE BULLETIN: WARNING. HILLARY CLINTON...WILL WEAR A SECRET HEARING DEVICE DURING DEBATE... SCRAMBLE THE SOUND !!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 8, 2016)

bodecea said:


> I love how
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Their game is October 1st. In Colorado.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 8, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Facts dont matter to them



That is why they are Trumpsters.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)

This was a test run for the real debates and she was busted.. the next one they make for her will look more like her own flesh... Helly is a LOSER


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 8, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Facts dont matter to them



Facts? 

Snopes and facts will never meet.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You know what else stands out as much? How utterly old and haggard she looks.. Like a dried old up fucking raisin with rocks in her brain.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


>


Very Presidential looking.  Right, fellows?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 8, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Their game is October 1st. In Colorado.



If this was any indication of the debates, Traitor Hillary is is deep shit.

{“As a naval flight officer, I held a top secret sensitive compartmentalized information clearance, and that provided me access to materials and information highly sensitive to our war-fighting capabilities. Had I communicated this information not following prescribed protocols, I would have been prosecuted and imprisoned. Secretary Clinton, how can you expect those such as myself, who were and are entrusted with America’s most sensitive information to have any confidence in your leadership as president, when you clearly corrupted our national security?”}


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Facts dont matter to them
> ...


Of course a fact-hating Alt-Righter wouldn't like Snopes.


----------



## Rustic (Sep 8, 2016)

A Perez said:


> Snopes concludes the claim is made up, as other pictures that night showed no such thing in Clinton's ear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snopes is a purely a left-wing progressive ass-kissing organization... They have zero credibility


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)

Breitbart carrying the story now
Team Hillary Denies That Clinton Wore Earpiece During Presidential Forum - Breitbart


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 8, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Of course a fact-hating Alt-Righter wouldn't like Snopes.



Snopes is a lefty hack site.

A legitimate fact checking source would be nice, but Snopes sure isn't one.

Not that a thought-hating Communist like you would understand...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 8, 2016)

bodecea said:


> I love how
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



My you really are stupid, he stated he started out in the Air Force and then went into the Navy, need any more help you fucking fraud? LMAO You keep sniffing around and keep getting your cranium rang...you're a slow learner.

Nice try hag but all you did was reveal you never watched the forum. AHAHAHAHAHAHA Freaking loser go play on your Xbox flight simulator and claim to be a real veteran because I know better.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)

Again,we know for a FACT she's done it before by this leaked email from Wiki:


 From: Huma Abedin To: Hillary Clinton Date: 2009-09-23 06:05 Subject:

UNCLASSIFIED U.S. Department of State Case No. F-2014-20439 Doc No. C05766167 Date: 07/31/2015 RELEASE IN FULL From: Abedin, Huma <AbedinH©state.goy> Sent: Thursday, September 24, 2009 1:05 PM To: H Did u take your earpiece or do I need to get it?


WikiLeaks - Hillary Clinton Email Archive


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 8, 2016)

g5000 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Whose ears are they? Do they match Hiliary's ears?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)

Now on youtube


----------



## hjmick (Sep 8, 2016)

A Perez said:


> Snopes concludes the claim is made up, as other pictures that night showed no such thing in Clinton's ear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You do understand that Drudge didn't make up anything, right? They're a news aggregation site. This means they link to other peoples stories. Like Fark. It's been ages, and I do mean ages, since Drudge broke any news whatsoever.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 8, 2016)

*Flashback: Left claimed Bush 'bulge' was debate listening device*

*Flashback: Left claimed Bush 'bulge' was debate listening device*


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


>



So...what device would fit just on the lower "ridge of someone's ear cup like that?    Give us a link to something that is smaller than anything we've seen before.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

rdean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > A Perez said:
> ...


They are too stupid to notice that point.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This was a test run for the real debates and she was busted.. the next one they make for her will look more like her own flesh... Helly is a LOSER


Actually, this is a test run for Alt-Righties as yourself to whine and cry about losing.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 8, 2016)

bodecea said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Smaller? Like guno's Johnson. (not a link)


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Sep 8, 2016)

was Huma on the other end?


----------



## Snouter (Sep 8, 2016)

As already mentioned, Crooked Hillary did so poorly last night any "help" she might have received only made it worse.  In fact, maybe a Donald supporter got the frequency from her hacked emails and said stuff like, "look angry,"  "talk angrily,"  "don't smile," "be defensive," "lie continuously," "mention Howard Stern but don't say Baba Bouy," etc.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 8, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > From: Huma Abedin To: Hillary Clinton Date: 2009-09-23 06:05 Subject:
> ...



Was there a time frame on using an earpiece?  Like, I used to have one, but I don't now that I am running for president?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 8, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



It's girl talk.  Earpiece is code for dildo.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 8, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleOwl said:
> ...




more so since the brain damage


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)

James Woods, actor- the first to bust the BITCH cheating:

Hollywood Legend James Woods Exposes Hillary Clinton Hearing Aid Scandal


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 8, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


I thought it was 'cuke.'


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)

I guess that's just a metallic fucking bug in her crunch wax filled ears?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 8, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Dilldo pickle?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 8, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I guess that's just a metallic fucking bug in her crunch wax filled ears?



The joke's on you.  The actual receiver is the earring.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 8, 2016)

Big deal. Trump had something odd about his ear too.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)

That's an old Bitch.. say what you will but this HAG has aged like a piss soaked piece of wood over 70 yrs. She straight up nasty..


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 8, 2016)

*Moderation Note:

Nothing wrong with discussing this thread. But it had to go to Badlands. 
You cannot call-out members in an Opening Post when you are on the "open" 
side of the boards.
*


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Big deal. Trump had something odd about his ear too.
> 
> View attachment 88757


Well, there you go.  It's on the Internet.....must be true.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> That's an old Bitch.. say what you will but this HAG has aged like a piss soaked piece of wood over 70 yrs. She straight up nasty..



Nothing like comments by a self-hating female to get that women's vote out!   Yay!


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 8, 2016)

Uh, where's the earpiece, morons?


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 8, 2016)

Any ideas, imbeciles?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 8, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> That's an old Bitch.. say what you will but this HAG has aged like a piss soaked piece of wood over 70 yrs. She straight up nasty..



The irony of your post is best for those who have seen your picture.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 8, 2016)

A Perez said:


> Snopes concludes the claim is made up, as other pictures that night showed no such thing in Clinton's ear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who the fuck are you? Did USMB hire a trash conductor?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 8, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Uh, where's the earpiece, morons?



Matt Lauer palmed it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 8, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> A Perez said:
> 
> 
> > Snopes concludes the claim is made up, as other pictures that night showed no such thing in Clinton's ear.
> ...



Perez is your landlord?  Interesting.


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 8, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, where's the earpiece, morons?
> ...



It was his own trick to try to show up Penn & Teller while they were on...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 8, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



lol, later he completely removed her bra and underpants while drinking a glass of water.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

Looks like the ear shadow was blended with photoshop software. Sorry OP.
I mean, I could be wrong, but I manipulate stilled images every day.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Looks like the ear shadow was blended with photoshop software. Sorry OP.
> I mean, I could be wrong, but I manipulate stilled images every day.


There is a video where the piece is clearly there.
Takes a hell of a graphic artist to manipulate that and not make it obvious. and the software? Shit..


----------



## PredFan (Sep 8, 2016)

rdean said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Lol, you are such a deluded imbecile.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the ear shadow was blended with photoshop software. Sorry OP.
> ...



Another good way is to Google image search, if it's been manipulated no matching images will come up..because it's been manipulated


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

*IT'S A BABBLE FISH!!!!!!*


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Hmmm interesting!
Regardless, it's my professional opinion that snopes is full of shit.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



An IT guy taught me that. I agree with your professional opinion and by the way Googling the OP's images doesn't link to any other images


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 8, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Facts dont matter to them
> ...



Contempt for the Truth will set you Free.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


It's photoshopped dude


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Which is?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Snopes manipulated image


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 8, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Facts dont matter to them
> ...


You and your fellow conservatives are ridiculous liars.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


"An IT guy taught me that"......


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 8, 2016)

Snopes. More like Dopes.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


how quaint. A fucking liar trying to call someone else out. Awwww


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 8, 2016)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



You could prove otherwise Hairy Back....now go play pretend veteran


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

What we have here is a RW dress rehearsal for the debates.....to cry "foul" and "cheater" when their Messiah, Drumpf, gets his ass handed to him by Clinton.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Hairy Back lies at every  turn, see I know this because she lies about me LMAO


----------



## miketx (Sep 8, 2016)

A Perez said:


> Snopes concludes the claim is made up, as other pictures that night showed no such thing in Clinton's ear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Snipes are nothing but lying shills.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 8, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Of course a fact-hating Alt-Righter wouldn't like Snopes.
> ...


You and your fellow conservatives are stupid as well, to think anyone would believe your ridiculous lies.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Awwwwww....white knight complex?  Good luck with that.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 8, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> The old bat is sooo fucking foggy, she can't think for herself.. you desperate liberals ran an old haggard mental case who lies just to lie..
> 
> Lead Drudge story..
> 
> Was Hillary Wearing an Earpiece During Last Night’s Presidential Forum?



*FALSE:*
ORIGIN:On 7 September 2016, a photograph purportedly showing Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton wearing a 'secret earpiece' during NBC's "Commander-In-Chief Forum" was widely circulated online:






This photograph was shared with a wide range of conspiracy theories — some claiming that the image somehow proved Clinton was in poor health, others maintaining it demonstrated she is a puppet of billionaire George Soros — but the most prevalent accusation was that Clinton was wearing an earpiece so her campaign team could furtively feed her answers to moderator Matt Lauer's questions.

Smialowski's image has been cropped to show only Clinton's face (and then blown up back to size), revealing what looks like a small light inside Clinton's ear. However, this "object" can't be seen in other photographs of the candidate from the same event:






The "earpiece" photograph most likely captured a light source temporarily reflecting on Clinton's ear

While "earpiece-gate" centered around Hillary Clinton, some Internet users accused her opponent Donald Trump of wearing a similar 'secret earpiece' during the same event and shared a purported photograph of it:






I find it truly amazing the power of Photoshop

FALSE: Hillary Clinton Wore 'Secret Earpiece' During Commander-in-Chief Forum


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

miketx said:


> A Perez said:
> 
> 
> > Snopes concludes the claim is made up, as other pictures that night showed no such thing in Clinton's ear.
> ...


Of course Alt-Righties don't like an organization that calls them out on their innumerable lies.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 8, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Ahhh shaddup Jones or we'll ask  you to actually prove your bullshit and then watch you scamper off, toad


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Tell us some more about what this IT guy "taught" you....


----------



## miketx (Sep 8, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Nothing is as ridiculous as the size of the stinking turd that comes out a liberals mouth.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

bodecea said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Don't give me that bullshit. I have never liked your lying ass


----------



## miketx (Sep 8, 2016)

bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > A Perez said:
> ...



If it weren't for the corrupt media, you idiots wouldn't have any new words.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


"Ahhh shaddup".....the RW mantra.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I'm sooooo devastated.   Being liked by Alt-RWrs is what I was living for........


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


"If it weren't for the corrupt media".....lining up those excuses for November, I see.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

bodecea said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Lol you are such a loser


----------



## Rustic (Sep 8, 2016)

She has to have an ear piece, for politicians can't think for themselves. And by the way snopes is extreme left progressive kiss ass organization.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 8, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> You and your fellow conservatives are ridiculous liars.



What's sad is that this really is the extent of your rhetorical ability.

Snopes is a left wing hack site. They avoid any subject that fails to serve the left. While many of their claims are openly dubious, mostly they simply shun any claim that exposes the left.

{
In 2008, State Farm agent Bud Gregg hoisted a political sign in Mandeville, Louisiana referencing Barack Obama and made a big splash across the internet. The Mikkelson's were quick to "research" this issue and post their condemnation of it on Snopes.com. In their statement they claimed the corporate office of State Farm pressured Mr. Gregg into taking down the sign. In fact, nothing of the sort ever took place. A friend of Mr. Gregg personally contacted David Mikkelson to alert him of the factual inaccuracy, leaving him Mr. Gregg's contact phone numbers. Mr. Mikkelson was told that Mr. Gregg would give him the phone numbers to the big exec's at State Farm in Illinois who would inform them that they had never pressured Mr. Gregg to take down his sign.
But the Mikkelson's never called Mr. Gregg. In fact, Mr. Gregg found out that no one from Snopes.com had ever contacted any one with State Farm. Yet, Snopes.com has kept their false story of Mr. Gregg up to this day, as the "final factual word" on the issue.



What is behind Snopes' selfish motivation? A simple review of their "fact-checking" reveals a strong tendency to explain away criticisms towards liberal politicians and public figures while giving conservatives the hatchet job. Religious stories and issues are similarly shown no mercy. With the "main-stream" media quickly losing all credibility with their fawning treatment of President Obama, Snopes is being singled out, along with MSNBC and others, as being particularly biased and agenda-motivated.}

Accuracy In Politics: Snopes Got Snoped

Snopes is, and always has been a tool of left wing politics.

They lost credibility years ago, only DNC hacks view them as a credible source for anything.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> It was breaking 10 hours/6 threads ago.. lol



Do you believe that she was wearing an earpiece?


----------



## Rustic (Sep 8, 2016)

Fact-Checking Snopes: Website's Political 'Fact-Checker' Is Just A Liberal Blogger


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 8, 2016)

miketx said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


You and your fellow conservatives have nothing but lies; your ideology is bankrupt and devoid of merit – you have nothing of value or consequence to offer, so you resort to lies.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 8, 2016)

bodecea said:


> [
> 
> "If it weren't for the corrupt media".....lining up those excuses for November, I see.



Thinking isn't something you do, shortbus. But do you really feel Hillary will win?

Really?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 8, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> [
> 
> You and your fellow conservatives have nothing but lies; your ideology is bankrupt and devoid of merit – you have nothing of value or consequence to offer, so you resort to lies.









Well said counselor. what impressive flair you have with logic..



This is why you run away, C_Coward, you lack the intellect to hold your own in an actual debate.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > It was breaking 10 hours/6 threads ago.. lol
> ...


Video feed makes it seem that way. Doesn't help snopes released photoshopped pics


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Man....you really are a dupe. You are far more gullible than I once thought.

I'm embarrassed for you.


----------



## Grizz (Sep 8, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > The old bat is sooo fucking foggy, she can't think for herself.. you desperate liberals ran an old haggard mental case who lies just to lie..
> ...



She is not Presidential material, never has been.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 8, 2016)

It's just Huma's gum,she stuck it there before going down on Hillary and she forgot about it.....


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Yea I'm sure you are impartial about this. Right hack?
I didn't even consider it until snopes went into damage control.


----------



## SmokeALib (Sep 8, 2016)

It's all part of the clown show.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 8, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > You wouldn't believe it no matter what.
> ...


This.

There are issues that are FAR more important than this even if it was a fact.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


What makes you think that they are photo shopped from snopes yet the ones that are claiming that she has an ear piece are legit?


----------



## Flopper (Sep 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > It was breaking 10 hours/6 threads ago.. lol
> ...


*No. Neither Hillary nor Trump nor Obama, nor George Bush, nor Kerry, or any of dozens of others accused of wearing earpieces in debates and forms do so.  The reason is, it doesn't work and it's nearly impossible to keep it a secret.

Debates and forum questions are not quiz show questions with a simple answer of one or two word.  They are leading questions asking for an answer as well as an explanation which most candidates have trouble keeping the answer within two minutes.  It would be almost impossible for an off camera group to formulate a response, repeat it to the candidate and then have the candidate evaluate it versus their own response and repeat it without long pauses and making devastating mistakes.  Earphone usage makes for interesting accusations but is just plain nonsense.     *


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 8, 2016)

Flopper said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I appreciate the reply...but I never thought you did.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> The old bat is sooo fucking foggy, she can't think for herself.. you desperate liberals ran an old haggard mental case who lies just to lie..
> 
> Lead Drudge story..
> 
> Was Hillary Wearing an Earpiece During Last Night’s Presidential Forum?


They're called earrings.....many women wear them.


----------



## SmokeALib (Sep 8, 2016)

bodecea said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > The old bat is sooo fucking foggy, she can't think for herself.. you desperate liberals ran an old haggard mental case who lies just to lie..
> ...


How about skanks?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

FA_Q2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


It takes a lot of talent to manipulate video feed and not junk it up. The snopes stilled pics look photoshopped. Stilled pics are easy to manipulate. It's what I do for a living.
I could be wrong, but those pics don't look legit. Almost her entire ear is black and looks smudged and cleaned up


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 8, 2016)

paulitician said:


> Actually, most polls indicate he did very well last night. And he didn't need to cheat to do it.


If that were true, the Right would not have fabricated the "earpiece" lie!!!!


----------



## Picaro (Sep 8, 2016)

She had an 'audience' full of ringers, a 'moderator' who looked as if he was just barely able to avoid  falling to the ground and sucking her toes any second, got fed ridiculous softballs, and still managed to lie and generally appear stupid. Trump got a lame attempt at mau-mauing from some obviously hateful degenerate tard and managed to handle every question well. Hillary's best shot is stay the hell off of TV and just disappear rather than do these photo ops.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 8, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > You wouldn't believe it no matter what.
> ...



BULLSHITE!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 8, 2016)

She did NOT!  TPTB told us so.  It does not matter that we all saw an earpiece, they said it wasn't an earpiece.  It was a leftover lugie that she hacked up the other day.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

Eds pic isnt photoshopped. I also saw another pic that wasn't.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 8, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, most polls indicate he did very well last night. And he didn't need to cheat to do it.
> ...



No, most polls do indicate he did very well. And just because you Clinton Bootlickers say it's a 'lie', doesn't mean it is. I'm pretty sure y'all would defend anything the Clintons do. You sold out to evil.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

But the video feed though..
Idk I don't see why it really matters. It's not like they could communicate that quick..
Let's focus on her REAL fuck ups


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 8, 2016)

g5000 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



It's truly frightening that so many people will believe Snopes over their own senses.

"Who are you going to believe, Snopes or your lying eyes?"

DerrrderrrrderrrrSnopes!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



It's what you do for a living....but you admit that you could be wrong. Awesome.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> But the video feed though..
> Idk I don't see why it really matters. It's not like they could communicate that quick..
> Let's focus on her REAL fuck ups



It matters because this kind of shit separates the dupes ( you ) from those with normal critical thinking skills.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 8, 2016)

bodecea said:


> What we have here is a RW dress rehearsal for the debates.....to cry "foul" and "cheater" when their Messiah, Drumpf, gets his ass handed to him by Clinton.



I think it is more a dress rehearsal of the excuses Trump will be using for why he ducks the debates.....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 8, 2016)

paulitician said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



What polls? Online polls?


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 8, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Its truly frightening that so many right wing nut jobs will believe anything they see on the Internet.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


I will excuse this post for ignorance


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > But the video feed though..
> ...


Dude, shut the fuck up. You are one of the biggest partisan hacks on this forum. Your arrogance doesn't excuse your stupidity.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



You will never see me believing absolute bullshit about any nutbag politician. I am not a gullible fool. And...when something sounds even a little bit odd....I reserve judgment. You don't do that. You believe conspiracy theories like a silly child. Own it.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

Grizz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


And yet...she's head and shoulders above Drumpf.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Another Alt-Rightie telling people to "shut the fuck up".


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Would you even know self awareness if it penetrated your vagina?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Go ahead. Find a case of me believing something that is a hoax. I'll wait. 

And when you go down on my vagina, you might get poked in the eye.


----------



## miketx (Sep 8, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



The very definition of the modern shit eating democrat.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 8, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > You mindless drones are seeing things!!!
> ...


You lose! Goodbye!


----------



## A Perez (Sep 8, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> looks like hearing aids
> 
> probably needs them after her
> 
> incident with brain damage


So she took the hearing aid in the pictures where the object isn't there? Be less moronic. don't ignore the pictures where the alleged object isn't there at all.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 8, 2016)

A Perez said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > looks like hearing aids
> ...



if you look at humas email 

hillary is rather forgetful 

which too is probably because of brain damage


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 8, 2016)

Here, share this with all your idiot friends that really believe this earpiece BS

FALSE: Hillary Clinton Wore 'Secret Earpiece' During Commander-in-Chief Forum


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


That's some classic Alt-Right Drumpf minion stuff right there.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 8, 2016)

[ItsQUOTE="jon_berzerk, post: 15242513, member: 42969"]





A Perez said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > looks like hearing aids
> ...



if you look at humas email

hillary is rather forgetful
[/QUOTE]It's the plague!


----------



## Flopper (Sep 8, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Grizz said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


*Hillary is the best qualified candidate for president and Trump is the least qualified. However, Hillary has a lot of baggage she's collected over the 45 years she's been in politics which so easy for her opposition to exploit. The result is Trump is now running on a campaign of "I'm not Hillary" and Hillary is running on a campaign of "I'm not Trump."   All, I can say, is we need to do a better job of education in this country.*


----------



## paulitician (Sep 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Sorry, but most polls do indicate he did very well. He showed in a very articulate manner how disastrous Obama and Clinton have been for our Veterans especially. He can and will do better. It is what it is.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 8, 2016)

rather amusing watching the leftard meltdown 

--LOL


----------



## paulitician (Sep 8, 2016)

A Clinton lying and cheating. Go figure?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 8, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Stop making shit up...



Stop smoking grass and posting.

Moron.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 9, 2016)

paulitician said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



What "it" is....is that you are delusional. He's uninformed. Of course, you are a classic dupe...so what can we expect.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 9, 2016)

It wouldn't matter if Hillary went on stage like this to those who only vote by the alphabet.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 9, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> Here, share this with all your idiot friends that really believe this earpiece BS
> 
> FALSE: Hillary Clinton Wore 'Secret Earpiece' During Commander-in-Chief Forum



While I don't know nor care if she wore an earpiece, using Snopes does nothing to support your claim. DailyKOS, ThinkProgress, Snopes, Alternet, et al. are simply leftist hack sites.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 9, 2016)

Flopper said:


> *Hillary is the best qualified candidate for president*


*
*


Only because Pol Pot is dead though, right Comrade?
*



			and Trump is the least qualified. However, Hillary has a lot of baggage she's collected over the 45 years she's been in politics which so easy for her opposition to exploit. The result is Trump is now running on a campaign of "I'm not Hillary" and Hillary is running on a campaign of "I'm not Trump."   All, I can say, is we need to do a better job of education in this country.
		
Click to expand...

*
You need some education, retard.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 9, 2016)

paulitician said:


> Sorry, but most polls do indicate he did very well. He showed in a very articulate manner how disastrous Obama and Clinton have been for our Veterans especially. He can and will do better. It is what it is.



Not only did Trump do well, Clinton tanked.

The highlight of the evening was;

“As a naval flight officer, I held a top secret sensitive compartmentalized information clearance, and that provided me access to materials and information highly sensitive to our war-fighting capabilities. Had I communicated this information not following prescribed protocols, I would have been prosecuted and imprisoned. Secretary Clinton, how can you expect those such as myself, who were and are entrusted with America’s most sensitive information to have any confidence in your leadership as president, when you clearly corrupted our national security?”

This clearly and succinctly hits all of the major issues. Not only did Hillary corrupt our national security, but she is above the laws that govern common people. If ANYONE other than a party boss did what she did, they would be in prison.

A vote for Hillary is a vote for corruption and a vote for a ruling class above the law.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 9, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> [
> 
> 
> What "it" is....is that you are delusional. He's uninformed. Of course, you are a classic dupe...so what can we expect.



duz you haz a sadz? 

Did that korrupt kunt you back get exposed?

Poor dear.....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 9, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Did she get exposed? Does that question indicate that you believe that she was wearing an earpiece during that forum?


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 9, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Here, share this with all your idiot friends that really believe this earpiece BS
> ...


So what if they are left or right, if they make a good case and back it up then facts are facts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 9, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> [
> So what if they are left or right, if they make a good case and back it up then facts are facts.



Snopes is light on facts and heavy on partisanship. They simply have zero credibility.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 9, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


The article about the earpiece has more details, photos, camera angles, statements and vetting than any of the conspiracy theorist on this forum have provided. Like them or not, they support the obvious reality that this discussion about the earpiece is a complete joke. I think you know it too. You can still oppose Hillary and live in reality by not acting like you support all the rediculous lies that get circulated.

I don't support Trump but I stood up for him in a thread where the poster accused him of blaming women for getting raped in the military.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 9, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but most polls do indicate he did very well. He showed in a very articulate manner how disastrous Obama and Clinton have been for our Veterans especially. He can and will do better. It is what it is.
> ...



Yes, she is a criminal. But she's gotten away with it all. Her and her rapist husband know they're above the law. Their fellow NWO Globalist Elites have seen to that. Anyone else would have been arrested and fully prosecuted for their crimes.

Hillary Clinton didn't even receive a slap on the wrist. It's truly shameful. Folks have gone to prison for similar offenses. Hopefully, Americans won't reward her with the Presidency. But we'll see i guess.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 9, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I find this more credible than Snopes.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Is there a video feed that shows the earpiece?  I have not seen such.  Do you have a link?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 9, 2016)

FA_Q2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


 It was in another ear piece thread


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 9, 2016)

FA_Q2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



No. She was not wearing an ear piece. The very idea of it is retarded.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 9, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


 so is her saying she carries around a bottle of hot sauce. If she wasn't so intelligently corrupt, I would call her retarded. Period.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



That's a different subject. You have some evidence that she doesn't carry a bottle of hot sauce?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 9, 2016)

paulitician said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Take the Oil!


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 9, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 9, 2016)

It still looks more like pus than a hearing aid.........


----------



## bodecea (Sep 9, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> rather amusing watching the leftard meltdown
> 
> --LOL


Of course you would call it that.....


----------



## bodecea (Sep 9, 2016)

paulitician said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


If only they would investigate her.......if only......


----------



## PredFan (Sep 9, 2016)

rdean said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



It doesn't even cover her ears now idiot.


----------



## Grizz (Sep 9, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Grizz said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Sure ALL the Polls are showing that. (rolling eyes)
Anyone who supports this bitch needs help.


----------



## Grizz (Sep 9, 2016)

Flopper said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grizz said:
> ...



Anyone with a brain that took the time to educate themselves would never even consider Bitchlery.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 9, 2016)

There was no earpiece.  The right wing is desperate as always to try to dig something---anything up


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 9, 2016)

Grizz said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



So liberals should vote for a rightwing nut because Hillary Clinton is imperfect?


----------



## paulitician (Sep 10, 2016)

bodecea said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Trump nailed that one. I mean if you're gonna commit such an awful blunder, please get something out of it.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 10, 2016)

bodecea said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



She got away with everything, just like her serial rapist husband has. But hopefully Americans won't reward her with the US Presidency.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 10, 2016)

paulitician said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


As usual Trump made a fool of himself and the Dumpsters swallowed it whole!


----------



## paulitician (Sep 10, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Nah, he dd very well. And he didn't have to cheat to do it.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 10, 2016)

paulitician said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



That's literally the first time I've ever seen Rump's name in the same sentence with the word "articulate".

Are you sure you know what that means?


----------



## paulitician (Sep 10, 2016)

Pogo said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Yeah well, you actually believe Clinton 'isn't' a corrupt incompetent criminal. So, there ya go.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 10, 2016)

paulitician said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



So -- are you just incapable of dealing with any issue about Rump at all without immediately deflecting the question somewhere else?

That's gotta suck.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 11, 2016)

paulitician said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


If Trump actually did well, you wouldn't be accusing Hillary of cheating! DUH!


----------



## paulitician (Sep 11, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



No, he did do very well, And she did likely cheat. Just calling it like it is.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 11, 2016)

paulitician said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Since Hillary DIDN'T cheat, you prove that even you knew Trump failed miserably.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 12, 2016)

Pogo said:


> That's literally the first time I've ever seen Rump's name in the same sentence with the word "articulate".
> 
> Are you sure you know what that means?



When I look at the word "hack," I find that you are the literal definition.


----------

